# Let's try this again!



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Who's going this weekend?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*oh no*

dont jinx it again


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

thursday friday i believe...this guy


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I should be in OB this weekend and am planning on heading out for a short trip just to see if everything is still working after sitting for so long...


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Little confused guys.... I saw the latest openings but still looks like the spur, nipple, 131, and steps are are still closed..... is this right? Where are all you guys planning on going out to then?


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

East of the closed area, or maybe in the closed area if nobody's looking.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a lot of area to e fished// Everything East and North of the purple line. 87.000 xx to 87.00 x 29.300 to the East.

:thumbup:
Stressless


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Where did u get this map?


----------



## sidetracked (Jun 19, 2008)

we are planning on going out of Orange Beach on saturday... never fished east of the nipple, just gonna drag some baits and see what we can find... if nothing else, it just gets the dust off everything...


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like Fishn'chip or the cmap version. Love mine, its really helpful.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Will be out Sat if forecast holds. What's a favorite channel; 68??


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be on 68. Probably acting a fool :thumbup:


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

:stupid: Hoo, I like the way you think.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

alexa041 said:


> :stupid: Hoo, I like the way you think.


 Haha we'll see you out there. Good luck


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

heading out of destin for some bottom bumpin and trolling. What have ya'll been seeing for the weather, it is now 2 to 3 on reefcast and noaa and the crew is getting shaky?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

hmsmithjr said:


> heading out of destin for some bottom bumpin and trolling. What have ya'll been seeing for the weather, it is now 2 to 3 on reefcast and noaa and the crew is getting shaky?


Who cares what it is now? It will change before the weekend. Those forecasts vary dramtically until about 24-36 hours out. And if your crew wimps out, then ditch em. Not a problem.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

has anyone seen a hiltons or ripcharts recently? The last one i saw was a few weeks ago, and it had a good push up through murrays ridge south of destin, with clean water pushed up past the ozark.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

edit


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We are going! Save us a spot!!


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

We are going out tomorrow to drag some baits and see what we can see. Here's hoping the fish are there and hungry. They certainly should have forgotten what a hook looks like by now.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Hope you all have good days out there tomorrow. Looking forward to some carnage reports! Hopefully you guys can make up for some lost time.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Lets go guys! Lets hear some of the reports from this weekend, its sunday morning and I am 300 miles away with a bag of ice on my face after dental surgery, so the least you guys can do is let me know how its looking out there, eager to get out there! :thumbup:


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Trust me you didnt miss much...Very slow in the limited area from
what I saw great day on the water but very slow. I think better fishing west
of the 87 line if you dare, from what we heard on the radio....


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Stressless: Where did you get that contour map? It is really nice!


----------

